# LMO and Work Permits



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Help me you wonderful people!!!

Ok, so I am currently in Calgary and was yesterday offered a job, pending successful Labour Market Opinion. I am looking to apply asap on my return to the uk but don't know much about going through the Work Permit and Temporary Residence route. 

Is this still a sound option? Can I take my wife and my 2 dogs with me? Does having a job offer speed up the the Federal Skilled Worker application process? 

I'm looking for the quickest but safest way of doing it, and being able to take the wife and dogs!! Very confused now


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

carleo1519 said:


> Help me you wonderful people!!!
> 
> Ok, so I am currently in Calgary and was yesterday offered a job, pending successful Labour Market Opinion. I am looking to apply asap on my return to the uk but don't know much about going through the Work Permit and Temporary Residence route.
> 
> ...


If the LMO comes through you can take it, along with the job offer, fly to Canada and obtain your TWP at Port of Entry. Your wife and dogs can accompany you. After one year as a TWP you can apply for Permanent Resident (PR) status. Alternatively, if the LMO came through while you were still in the country you can take both documents to the closest US POE and go round the flagpole for your visa.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Unless they are in Quebec, CEC PR applicants must have two years Canadian work experience before they can apply (not one year).


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Unless they are in Quebec, CEC PR applicants must have two years Canadian work experience before they can apply (not one year).


Sorry Liam,

In this instance Auld Yin is correct when he says after one year you are able to apply for PR via CEC.

This new option came into effect January 2013


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As long as your dogs are not on the list of dogs that are not allowed to be imported + some other (minor) things, it's ok to bring them.
More info: Importing Domestic Dogs - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency

Inquire with the airline, because you need to transport them in a climate controlled section of the aircraft, and not carriers offer this year round.
Try to book a direct fligth (less chance of your dogs getting lost while changing aircrafts + less time in a stressful situation).

Good luck with your application!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

mikejb said:


> This new option came into effect January 2013


Ch-Ch-Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes!


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Ch-Ch-Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes!


Now who was it sung that song????


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

mikejb said:


> Now who was it sung that song????


David Bowie.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> David Bowie.


David Bowie's a singer? Can't be much good because he couldn't get on my iPod.


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, the LMO speeds things up considerably!! Can anyone advise on the permanent residency side or is the general thought that a work permit would be the better option? I think the job is a skill class c so it's not able to be used for provincial nominee. 

The dogs are border collies and I think they're ok, just need to make sure their immunisations are up to date. 

Also, as I'm in calgary currently, would it be worth chatting to an immigration lawyer, and could I pay this for an hourly rate? 

Wow, so many questions!! 

PS....David Bowie is on my iPod ;op


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

carleo1519 said:


> Thanks guys, the LMO speeds things up considerably!! Can anyone advise on the permanent residency side or is the general thought that a work permit would be the better option? I think the job is a skill class c so it's not able to be used for provincial nominee.
> 
> The dogs are border collies and I think they're ok, just need to make sure their immunisations are up to date.
> 
> ...


The PR application process is suspended until early May and the permitted occupations have not yet been announced. It is the better option as the process of becoming Canadian is completed, however many/most people live on TWP visa for many years.
If you have a LMO in process I see no reason why you would need an immigration lawyer/consultant. IMO, it would be money wasted.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> David Bowie's a singer? Can't be much good because he couldn't get on my iPod.


Now now! David Bowie is a classic....... BUT the knowledge shows Liams age..... Now where are my Elton John albums!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> The PR application process is suspended until early May and the permitted occupations have not yet been announced. It is the better option as the process of becoming Canadian is completed, however many/most people live on TWP visa for many years.
> If you have a LMO in process I see no reason why you would need an immigration lawyer/consultant. IMO, it would be money wasted.


I would fully agree with Auld Yin ref Immigration lawyers but if you do decide on this route, tread very carefully as it is NOT uncommon to be taking for a ride......


----------

